# Which kind of screens to avoid curling edges over time?



## zibizibi (Nov 24, 2010)

I'm hesitating between buying a pull up / floor screen (such as this) and a regular, pull-down screen (such as that, that, or that). People complain about curling edges with floor screens, is it also an issue with pull-down ones? Does it make a difference if the screen is manual or electric in terms of curling edges?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Why not go with a fixed screen, and if you don't want to see it all the time...hang a tapestry in front of it?

Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


----------



## zibizibi (Nov 24, 2010)

The room's layout is utterly weird, the screen will basically be located in the middle of the room (not the middle but with lots of space behind it). So not an option.


----------



## DqMcClain (Sep 16, 2015)

Do you have enough flat area on the ceiling for a fixed screen to hang flat? Then you can hang the screen where you want from two points when in use, and an additional two points to get it out of the way when not in use... the screens aren't usually very heavy, so from a rigging standpoint it isn't difficult to execute. And depending on your connection method, it could take no more than a few seconds to set or strike the screen.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I agree... hang a fixed screen from the ceiling and hinge it...put a couple of hooks on the ceiling to attach it to, and you are done. 

Sent from my SM-T550 using Tapatalk


----------



## DqMcClain (Sep 16, 2015)

I'd put screw hooks in the top and bottom of the screen, and then hand pieces of chain from the ceiling (Or vice versa... whichever makes you happy). Then you have easy height and level adjustment. And the closer the screen is to the ceiling when in the storage position, the less dust it will collect.


----------



## zibizibi (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks all for the input!


----------

